# Revised Alignment Specs That Come From Pontiac TAC



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone have the specs for revised alignment specs that come from Pontiac TAC? I have done all the searches I can think of but no match.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

When your Pontiac dealer gets tired of you bitchin (like me) about the tires wearing excessively on the inside shoulders, TAC will advise them to set the camber as close to zero as possible (still inside the original range) without going on the positive side. 

And contrary to some things I have heard about having the camber set to zero, my Goat tracks and handles much better than when I had -0.7 degrees camber at each corner. 

Plus, I only rotate tires for left-foot-itis.:cool


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

bsmcall said:


> When your Pontiac dealer gets tired of you bitchin (like me) about the tires wearing excessively on the inside shoulders, TAC will advise them to set the camber as close to zero as possible (still inside the original range) without going on the positive side.
> 
> And contrary to some things I have heard about having the camber set to zero, my Goat tracks and handles much better than when I had -0.7 degrees camber at each corner.
> 
> Plus, I only rotate tires for left-foot-itis.:cool


Are you saying 0 camber on all 4? Not just front.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Holden said:


> Are you saying 0 camber on all 4? Not just front.



The Rear camber is non-adjustable. I am an Alignment tech and set my front camber to zero last week. We will see what happens.


----------

